# Cheap Camping - 21st Sept to 3rd October



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Come on folks join us at Brean Sands - the weather is beautiful and the site is amazing. All mod cons.

ONLY £8 PER UNIT PER NIGHT, INCLUDING HOOK-UP AND FREE WI-FI

Free entertainment every night.

Site address:- Rally Field No. 3, Warren Farm,
Brean Sands, Burnham-on-Sea. TA8 2RP.

Come on, stay for as little or as long as you like, just drop me a text or give me a call. Contact Linda on 07961 836630. 

Tuesday 21st September 21 degrees today, we are basking in blue skies and sunshine.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hu Linda,

It just so happens we are now needing to come up your way in the next couple of days to visit some friends just down the road. If plans permit we may give you a call on the offchance of a space being available for a night or 2. We are into Country & Western in a small way. We are still in Guernsey but in the UK from 2.30 am tomorrow morning because the Condor ferry has Tech problems and not leaving now until 11pm and will stay on the docks when we arrive.

Alan


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

where and which site is it called you put a link on the thread

Pat


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Cheap Camping 21st Sept - 3rd October*



PAT4NEIL said:


> where and which site is it called you put a link on the thread
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat

Thanks for reminder, have now added campsite details to original thread.

Hope you can join us.

Linda


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Cherekee said:


> Hu Linda,
> 
> It just so happens we are now needing to come up your way in the next couple of days to visit some friends just down the road. If plans permit we may give you a call on the offchance of a space being available for a night or 2. We are into Country & Western in a small way. We are still in Guernsey but in the UK from 2.30 am tomorrow morning because the Condor ferry has Tech problems and not leaving now until 11pm and will stay on the docks when we arrive.
> 
> Alan


Hi we will be on Northam farm the cowboy weekend but we had a tourer and static caravan on Warren farm for years and John Harris always makes you welcome and will go out of his way to make your stay enjoyable


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Cheap Camping - 21st Sept - 3rd October*

Alan


> Hi we will be on Northam farm the cowboy weekend but we had a tourer and static caravan on Warren farm for years and John Harris always makes you welcome and will go out of his way to make your stay enjoyable


Hi Stephen

Thanks for those kind words - yes it is a beautiful, well kept site and the facilities are some of the best we've seen. Pity you are not able to join us.

Hope to meet up with you in the saloon bar. :lol:


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

I forgot to say we will be stopping on Warren farm for haloween weekend (cant wait)


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Come on you lot we could do with a few more of you to keep us company here at Warren Farm, the suns out and no wind,well not a gale anyway

Linda & Mike


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

How many there so far, we are thinking about it , lol

Gary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gj1023 said:


> How many there so far, we are thinking about it , lol
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary

There's nine of us here at the moment with more expected for the weekend so come on down

Country & Western Rally Brean

Jacquie


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

as linda said great site and facilities, weather good and most of all great company so "COME ON DOWN". all for £8 a night and free entertainment


----------

